# To mod or to pod? Or both?



## fbb1964

After 4 years vaping using a multitude of mods and tanks I recently bought my first pod AIO, a Think Vape Thor AIO, and what a pleasant surprise. This little gismo packs a punch of flavour. I liked it so much I bought a few more. I then went and bought an oxva origin x kit and the same thing. Convenient, extremely portable and no compromise on flavour. I love it!

I still use the mods and tanks for chain vaping in the house but with the convenient portability and not holding back on flavour I'm using the AIOs more and more outside and when travelling. Bigger is not always necessarily better.. I can still use my 18650 batteries with them let's just say I'm not sold on the in built batteries just yet.

Would love to know what other's opinions, views and experiences are with the above changing over to the new smaller AIO devices?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis

Most now take an 18650 or 21700, if not included has a 510 adaptor available as well as a rebuildable option, what's not to like!!! Even for those high wattage mAh guzzlers there are quite a few dual battery options!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

fbb1964 said:


> After 4 years vaping using a multitude of mods and tanks I recently bought my first pod AIO, a Think Vape Thor AIO, and what a pleasant surprise. This little gismo packs a punch of flavour. I liked it so much I bought a few more. I then went and bought an oxva origin x kit and the same thing. Convenient, extremely portable and no compromise on flavour. I love it!
> 
> I still use the mods and tanks for chain vaping in the house but with the convenient portability and not holding back on flavour I'm using the AIOs more and more outside and when travelling. Bigger is not always necessarily better.. I can still use my 18650 batteries with them let's just say I'm not sold on the in built batteries just yet.
> 
> Would love to know what other's opinions, views and experiences are with the above changing over to the new smaller AIO devices?



definitely the smaller form factor and simpler devices are a major plus for portability and travel
Have my trusty Twisp cue and although not a pod (my Evod) for out and about
They work very well, don’t leak and are ok for a couple of hours or a day
When on business travel, I still take a few “proper setups” for evening vaping
Can’t go too long without my favourites 

That said I haven’t tried any of the newer pods : so maybe their flavour and intensity has improved a lot

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501

No pods for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

My preferring to call pods stealth mods I believe answers your question succinctly.
Their diminutive size and minimalist vapour production make them ideal for getting out and about in public ... Hell ... I've even vaped a small pod with nic salts in airplane loos in the past ... Not sure I'd like to even try that with some quad 21700 300 plus watt device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31

I love AIO devices, but I'm a cheap bastard so hate buying coils! I also love tinkering, before vaping I was a massive nitro head and spent hours stripping, polishing and upgrading my cars. Enter the vaping scene and I'm hooked completely! I have a Drag x, with the mini rebuildable for mtl, I have 2 Dotaio with rbas and that's basically all I'm using right now when I am out and about. At home I have the mixx and expro v4 to handle my mtl and Aegis X with Zeus M RTA for clouds, and yet I'm usually sucking the Dot like it's gna pay me. I have only 2 requirements with AIO, it must be external battery and must have a RBA option.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## eVape

The one time I did try a pod system I did not like it that much, I am sure they must have improved by now as that was a good few years back when I first wanted to stop spoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

eVape said:


> The one time I did try a pod system I did not like it that much, I am sure they must have improved by now as that was a good few years back when I first wanted to stop spoking.



@eVape You used to spoke? Tell us all about it. Never tried spoking

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Nothing beats a pod for out-and-about. The only disadvantage is the charging - one can't carry extra batteries. So - take 2 pod systems with you just in case!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> @eVape You used to spoke? Tell us all about it. Never tried spoking



I saw that earlier  and was tempted to comment, as I have carried out spoking a few times ... It's a crappy job reassembling a spoked wheel

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Unless a Pod Device has an RBA option, or 510 to stick a tank on (which does not really make it a pod device anymore), I cannot use them for too long. I manage to kill a stock coil in about 4 days, so I stick with rebuildable. Not that I have anything against pod kits, they got me off the stinkies for good. And some of them are really good devices. They are just not for me. So for me the question to mod or to pod or to both will be answered with a TO NOT POD MOD...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Unless a Pod Device has an RBA option, or 510 to stick a tank on (which does not really make it a pod device anymore), I cannot use them for too long. I manage to kill a stock coil in about 4 days, so I stick with rebuildable. Not that I have anything against pod kits, they got me off the stinkies for good. And some of them are really good devices. They are just not for me. So for me the question to mod or to pod or to both will be answered with a TO NOT POD MOD...



I could convert you to a podmod with just one longhaul international flight  , or by exposing you to one of the bulls## corporate meetings I had back in ye day, (_where thankfully we could smoke in boardrooms_)

I agree with you that rebuildables are the way to go, however there will always be a place for a podmod in my arsenal, (_even if it's just a backup device_).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31

Shame, you knobs don't know how to spoke? Will have to organize a training session

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> @eVape You used to spoke? Tell us all about it. Never tried spoking



_tr.v._ *spoked*, *spok·ing*, *spokes
1. *To equip with spokes.
*2. *To impede (a wheel) by inserting a rod.

There is also another meaning which wouldn't be allowed by the mods.

If you have ever tried spoking (1. above) you will find that it is best left to the experts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff

After vaping for years I've gotten a bit tired of the whole big mod thing and I've enjoyed using smaller, simpler pod mods. Flavour has always been a thing for me so I've been selective in which pod mods to buy. I liked the Caliburn, but the flavour was a bit thin so I stick to pod mods v just pods. And they have to be rebuildable - paying R60+ for stock coils is just silly! I'm loving the Asvape Hita and Aspire Zero G as they have proper RBAs with an actual chamber that produces solid flavour. I found the RBAs in the Voopoo Vince and Aegis to be too small to give flavour as good as the Hita and Zero G. But that's just me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fbb1964

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Unless a Pod Device has an RBA option, or 510 to stick a tank on (which does not really make it a pod device anymore), I cannot use them for too long. I manage to kill a stock coil in about 4 days, so I stick with rebuildable. Not that I have anything against pod kits, they got me off the stinkies for good. And some of them are really good devices. They are just not for me. So for me the question to mod or to pod or to both will be answered with a TO NOT POD MOD...


I agree with your rba and 510 options. That's why my first mega cheapie on sale thor aio was picked. Price AU$ 21 incl shipping. No 510 but it does have a rba option. Then I discovered the Rba sold out worldwide I kid you not. Zero luck buying one anywhere to date. But I did stock up on coils before that sells out too. Lesson learnt? Check that can get 510 adapters, coils, spare cartridges and rba gear and it's actually still available before buy anything now. This aio gear don't mix and match well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I could convert you to a podmod with just one longhaul international flight  , or by exposing you to one of the bulls## corporate meetings I had back in ye day, (_where thankfully we could smoke in boardrooms_)
> 
> I agree with you that rebuildables are the way to go, however there will always be a place for a podmod in my arsenal, (_even if it's just a backup device_).



I have to agree with you. I don't see myself getting rid of my Drag X (with PnP tank) for a long time, it's just so versatile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Modyrts

Im typing this on a phone I broke an hour ago, screen flashing lime 3 times a second might get a seizure from this but here goes...

Ive been vaping for going on 7 years and in that time i have picked up and dropped smoking a few times because of this I run my daily mod setup: Drag 3 with a Passage RDA and Crafted Coils Quadcore Aliens but while that was ok i could never vape 6mg and with the nicotine in eliquids being reduced to 2mg I found myself smoking again. I picked up a Vaporesso Xros which i am loving to this day and vaping on while typing this. 

Since then I have picked up a second Xros as the 800mah battery only lasts a few hours but also allows me to vape 3 different flavors with my other xros and mod setups. I haven't touched smokes in my longest period yet but I am reluctant to switch over to only pods as sometimes the nicotine is too much and you just want to vape for flavor. There is also a much wider variety of flavors available at my shop and those surrounding us and also not all pod systems and eliquids work so well with flavors in nic salts so freebase juice is still a winner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Modyrts

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have to agree with you. I don't see myself getting rid of my Drag X (with PnP tank) for a long time, it's just so versatile.


I am not trying to be rude or funny but i despise voopoos new direction with the whole propriety pnp tank seen in the drag x, the argus x and the drag max. It is such a stupid design as those mods would work awesomly with other tanks and the adaptors that voopoo has made available are terrible. All in all the pnp tanks are not bad however it would have been nice if they kept the 510 and made the pnp a proper tank as seen on the drag 3 kit or argus gt kit.

Just my two cents on that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Modyrts said:


> I am not trying to be rude or funny but i despise voopoos new direction with the whole propriety pnp tank seen in the drag x, the argus x and the drag max. It is such a stupid design as those mods would work awesomly with other tanks and the adaptors that voopoo has made available are terrible. All in all the pnp tanks are not bad however it would have been nice if they kept the 510 and made the pnp a proper tank as seen on the drag 3 kit or argus gt kit.
> 
> Just my two cents on that.



I don't think so. It was made for the pod tank it came with, the 510 adaptability was never it's main focus and the pod rta is quite nice. If the PnP pod tank was useless it would be a different story but it isn't and the whole thing works extremely well; portability, size, ease of use, flavour etc. All just make sense. 

The fact that there is a 510 adaptor for it a actually a bonus, something that I don't quite need given that I have the PnP pod tank as well as the PnP RTA for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Modyrts

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I don't think so. It was made for the pod tank it came with, the 510 adaptability was never it's main focus and the pod rta is quite nice. If the PnP pod tank was useless it would be a different story but it isn't and the whole thing works extremely well; portability, size, ease of use, flavour etc. All just make sense.
> 
> The fact that there is a 510 adaptor for it a actually a bonus, something that I don't quite need given that I have the PnP pod tank as well as the PnP RTA for it.



Don't get me wrong the tank is by no means bad, all im saying is that i would have loved it if voopoo allowed you to put another tank on it with a mechanism like on the drag 3 kit or argus kit, pic below, because the drag x is a great device and would work so well with other attys. I run a vape shop and it is extremely difficult to sell a vape with a propriety tank to anyone who has experienced rebuildable attys for this reason. I have my own drag x and i find myself barely using it as sub ohm coils are not my thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

